# audi tt 225 turbo upgrade....



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

what turbo and mods should i aim for to want 350hp???
i want more power out of the car but i want it to stay streetable without having to replace the stock rods at the moment.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: audi tt 225 turbo upgrade.... (storx)*

would a gt3071 with a adapter to use stock manifold work??? thats if i port the manifold for better flow.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: audi tt 225 turbo upgrade.... (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_would a gt3071 with a adapter to use stock manifold work??? thats if i port the manifold for better flow.

No, the stock manifold flows like crap. Peopple using ATP Eliminators with the stock manifold see 5000RPM+ lag on just 2871R's.
The turbo in my sig should get you close if you're interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the manifold for it is <$200


_Modified by Murderface at 3:49 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: audi tt 225 turbo upgrade.... (Murderface)*

i dont know.you'd be pushing that t3s60 to its limits.maybe if he can find someone to ride with him and they fart simultaneously...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: audi tt 225 turbo upgrade.... (Maverick1.8t)*

The best would be the GT28RS, but that'd be crank hp, not wheel...If you wanna hit 350whp, you should get a GT2817R, but then you'll have to replace the rods. There is no such thing as easy, big power. Also, 300whp should be quite fast enough; shooting for a specific number isn't as important as driveability and tuning issues. Check the 1.8T forum for way more info than you can handle


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

i am also looking into getting into the 350awhp (or almost that) range, and am between a T3/T4 50 trim with .63 housing, or a GT3071. I don't want to break anything like rods, and dont mind the lag if i can get crazy up top power, look into both.


----------

